# 12FT SEARS GAMEFISHER FROM CAROLINA PUERTO RICO



## PuertoRicoinshore (Jul 16, 2008)

HI FROM CAROLINA PUERTO RICO. I WILL BE POSTING SOME PHOTOS SOON OF MY MODIFICATION. GREAT SITE.


----------



## Jim (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome man! I thought you would never post :beer: Glad to know your still around! 

Looking forward to the pics!


Jim


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 16, 2008)

Damn Dude - you joined a year ago and this is your 1st post? Glad you are back!


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 17, 2008)

Greetings to you from SWFL! I'll betcha that tarpon action is hot this time of year for ya!
Can't wait to see that rig...

~LCA.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 21, 2008)

...or did you mean your Puerto Rican in Carolina? Probably no Tarpoons there... ...Sorry.

~LCA.


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 21, 2008)

Look forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## PuertoRicoinshore (Jul 29, 2008)

YES I AM FROM PUERTO RICO AND THE CITY NAME IS CAROLINA AND IS NEAR THE INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT. THE TARPON ACTION IS REALLY GOOD THIS TIME OF YEAR. I BEEN TRYING TO POST PICTURES FOR THE LAST TWO WEEK WITH NO LUCK. I AM USING PHOTOBUCKET ANY TIPS WOUL BE WELCOME. THANKS


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 29, 2008)

cool.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 29, 2008)

Welcome Aboard, uh back, uh you know what I mean, lol. Here's a neat tutorial on how to post pics:
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3664


----------



## Jim (Jul 29, 2008)

PuertoRicoinshore said:


> YES I AM FROM PUERTO RICO AND THE CITY NAME IS CAROLINA AND IS NEAR THE INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT. THE TARPON ACTION IS REALLY GOOD THIS TIME OF YEAR. I BEEN TRYING TO POST PICTURES FOR THE LAST TWO WEEK WITH NO LUCK. I AM USING PHOTOBUCKET ANY TIPS WOUL BE WELCOME. THANKS



On photobucket you have the option to reduce the size of the pics. Do 800x600. That is plenty big for the net.

Then underneath a picture you will see Direct link. Click on it and it will copy it for you. Drop that link between Img tags: and you are done.


----------



## PuertoRicoinshore (Jul 30, 2008)

FINALLY SOME PICTURES. THANKS FOR THE TIPS.
REMOVE ALL THE PAINT






PUT A NEW PACHT OF FIBERGLASS ON TOP OF A REPAIR THE PREVIOUS OWNER DID.





USED EPOXY PRIMER AND INDUSTRIAL ENAMEL GLOSS BLACK.





APLAYING PRIMER
[img]https://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii163/puertoricoinshore2008/PESCA124.jpg
https://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii163/puertoricoinshore2008/PESCA124.jpg[/img




ENAMEL PAINT LEAVE A NICE HARD FINISH.

REINFORCED THE FRONT AND THE BACK WITH 1/8" ALUMINIUM PLATE THAT I FOUND IN MY JOB. IS NOT THE BEST OF CUTS BUT I AM NOT TO GOOD OF A TOOL MAN. THE TRANSOM I ALREADY REINFORCE WITH 1/8" ALIMINIUM PLATE AND HOLD IN PLACE WITH 5200 MARINE SILICONE AND STAINLESS STEEL NUTS AND BOLTS. ON THE BACK I FIRST WELDED WITH DURAFIX AND THEN PUT THE PLATES ON TOP.













NEW WOOD FOR THE TRANSOM AND 1/4" ALUMINUM PLATE





THE TWO BENCH I ALREADY MODIFIED FOR STORAGE WHEN I FIRST GOT THE BOAT. THE INSIDE NOW IS ALUMINIUM FRAME IT USED TO BE OUT OF WOOD. I AM PLANNING TO DO BACK ONE FOR TACKLE STORAGE.









SOME OTHER PICTURES 

[imghttps://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii163/puertoricoinshore2008/micelaneos013.jpg][/img]

















I ALREADY PAINT THE TRAILER BLACK, I CHANGE THE CARPET TO GRAY, INSTALL THE CUSTOM TROLLINGMOTOR BRACKET MADE OUT OF STAINLESS STEEL, ALREADY PAINT THE INSIDE OF THE BOAT WITH THE SAME ENAMEL. I AM PLANNING TO DO THE DECKING AND APPLY EPOXY TO THE BOTTOM (AMAZING EPOXY). MORE PICTURES COMING SOON. THANKS


----------



## Nickk (Jul 30, 2008)

PuertoRicoinshore said:


> THE TARPON ACTION IS REALLY GOOD THIS TIME OF YEAR.



:shock: 
must....
see....
pics.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice lil snook buddy. Or do they call them 'Robalo's there?

~LCA.


----------



## PuertoRicoinshore (Jul 31, 2008)

YES WE CALL THEM "ROBALO". HOW IS THE REDFHISH DOWN SWFL. MORE PICTURES COMING SOON. MY SISTER IN LAW LIVES IN LONGWOOD FL.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes. They are plentiful. I'm waiting for winter myself... I mainly fish the rivers and back waters... The GULF beaches are atleast 1hr away from me... I can be in the river in 15min... Which holds lotsa goodies in the winter... 8) Bring on some BIG poon pics!

~LCA.


----------



## PuertoRicoinshore (Aug 4, 2008)

OK, I ALREADY FINISH INSTALL THE NEW CARPET AND INSTALL THE WOOD AND ALUMINIUM PLATE FOR THE TRAMSOM. TODAY A WILL INSTALL THE BUNKS ON THE TRAILER. NO WOOD I AM GOING TO USE 2X4 MADE OUT OF SOME TYPE OF PLASTIC OR RESIN I NOT SURE. PICTURES COMING SOON. THAT BIG TARPON PICTURE IS A PROMISE. (SORRY FOR MY SPELLING  )


----------



## PuertoRicoinshore (Aug 5, 2008)

SOME PICS OF THE TRANSOM,CARPET, TROLLING MOTOR BRACKET, AND INSTALLATION OF TWO TACKLE AND BEER HOLDERS. ONE ON THE COOLER / LIVEWELL AND THE OTHER IN THE FRONT.

TRANSOM IS A 3/4" WOOD SEAL WITH FIBERGLASS RESIN AND COATED WITH EPOXY PRIMER , 1/4" ALUMINIUM PLATE, AND STAINLESS STEEL HARDWARE













CARPET IS A HOME DEPOT MARINE AND OUTDOOR TYPE. I USE CONTACT CEMENT TO DO THE INSTALLING.





TROLLING MOTOR BRACKET (STAINLESS STEEL), SS HARDWARE, AND 1/4" ALUMINIUM PLATE UNDER NEED REINFORCE WITH 2" ALUMINIUM ANGLE





TACKLE AND BEER HOLDERS


----------



## PuertoRicoinshore (Aug 6, 2008)

HELP!. HOW DO I UPLOAD PICTURES OR IMAGE UNDER MY USER NAME? THANKS


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 6, 2008)

Jim said:


> On photobucket you have the option to reduce the size of the pics. Do 800x600. That is plenty big for the net.
> 
> Then underneath a picture you will see Direct link. Click on it and it will copy it for you. Drop that link between Img tags: and you are done.



Jim, the very bottom box (under the pic on P-bucket) says "IMG code" & if you copy & paste that into your post, it is already bracketed with the codes, and there's no need to click the img icon at the top.

PuertoRicoinshore- Boat's looking great! I like that front trolling motor mount, looks like it'll work fine.

Post


ST


----------



## PuertoRicoinshore (Aug 7, 2008)

THE TM BRACKET STILL MISSING THE 2" TO 3" PIECE OF WOOD WITH FIBERGLASS RESIN OR A PIECE OF SAME 2X4 MADE OUT OF PLASTIC OR RESIN I USE FOR THE TRALIER; TM BRACKET IS ONE SOLID SS PIECE. TODAY I AM GOING TO WORK ON THE TRAILER AND SOME OF THE ELECTRICAL THINGS ON THE BOAT. PICS COMING SOON.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice. Well done bro. 
I like the trolling motor bracket. Real nice.

~LCA.


----------



## sccamper (Aug 7, 2008)

Solid looking boat. Great job.


----------



## PuertoRicoinshore (Aug 11, 2008)

#-o TROUBLE IN PARADISE  . WELL LAST SATURDAY I WAS GETTING READY TO KEEP GOING FOWARD WITH THE MOD. WHEN I NOTICE A PROBLEM WITH THE PAINT. ALMOST TO WEEKS HAS PAST AND THE PAINT WAS NOT DRY AT ALL, IT FELT STICKY. WHEN TO THE AUTO PAINT STORE AND ASK WHAT WAS GOING ON WITH THE PAINT(INDUSTRIAL ENAMEL). UPPPPPPPSSSS ROOKIE MISTAKE FORGOT TO USE REDUCER AND ACTIVATIOR WITH THE PAINT IN A MIXING RATE 4:1:1. I HAD TO BUY A 5 LITER CAN OF REDUCER AND A BOTTLE OF ACTIVATIOR AND START TO PASS REDUCER ALL OVER THE BOTE AGAIN TO TAKE THE EXCESS PAINT OFF SO THE UNDER PAINT START DRYING, SAND EVERITHING AGAIN WITH 220 AND 320 SAND PAPER, AND KNOW IS READY FOR A CORRECT PAINT JOB AND IS SUPOSE TO LOOK MUCH BETTER AND GLOSSIER. PICS COMING SOON


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 11, 2008)

sorry to hear about that at least it will be done right this time


----------



## kemical (Aug 11, 2008)

damn that sucks.. gotta do it all over again


----------



## PuertoRicoinshore (Aug 12, 2008)

QUESTION? IS THERE A OFFICIAL DECAL OR STICKER OF THE SITE. IF YES HOW CAN I GET ONE FOR MY BOAT.


----------



## 12ftModder (Aug 12, 2008)

check this link for info https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2324


----------



## PuertoRicoinshore (Aug 12, 2008)

JIM. ARE THE SHIRTS AND BUMPER SATICKERS STILL AVAILABLE. PLEASE LET ME KNOW.


----------



## PuertoRicoinshore (Aug 18, 2008)

WELL I FINISH THE PAINT JOB LAST SATURDAY. LOOKS MUCH BETTER, SOLID AND GLOSSIER. MORE PICS COMING SOON. WOULD START THE DECKING SOON.


----------



## PuertoRicoinshore (Aug 19, 2008)

HERE ARE SOME PICS. MAYBE THIS WEEKEND I WILL START WITH THE FLOORING AND FRONT DECKING AND SOME OTHER SMALL THING INCLUDING THE LETTERING.

THIS IS MADE OF STAINLESS STEEL SQUARE TUBING






ALUMINIUM 1/4" PLATE FOR THE MOTOR 





15 HP 1996 JOHNSON





OVERVIEW





LUNKER


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

That's bait.


----------



## PuertoRicoinshore (Aug 20, 2008)

WE CALL THEM (freshwater) *CHOPAS*. ALMOST IS IN THE FAMILY OF THE TILAPIA AND BLUEGILLS.


----------



## PuertoRicoinshore (Aug 27, 2008)

/WELL ALL THE PAINTING IS DONE WITH THE LETTERING ALREADY IN PLACE. THE TROLLING MOTOR BRACKET IS FINALLY FINISH WITH A PIECE OF STARTBOARD THAT A FRIEND HAD IN HIS HOUSE SINCE 1983. TRAILER IS PAINTED, CHANGE THE BUNK FROM WOOD TO SOME TYPE OF RESIN 2X4 THAT FOUND AT MY JOB AND CARPET THE TO GUIDES. I ALREADY START THE FRONT DECK. PICS COMING SOON


----------



## PuertoRicoinshore (Aug 28, 2008)

TROLLING MOTOR BRACKET













PAINTING AND LETTERING













TRAILER GUIDES AND TRAILER PAINT (BLACK)





FRONT DECK FRAME ( PLEASE GIVE ME YOUR OPINION ON THE FRAME)
THE FRAME IS MADE OUT OF 1/4" THICK ALUMINIUM FROM A COMPUTER RACK THAT I FOUND IN MY JOB; AND THE WOOD (2"X4") IS DOOR FRAME THAT I HAD AT HOME FROM A PREVIOUS JOB. EVERYTHING IS GOING TO BE HOLD DOWN WITH 1/4" BY 3" LONG STAINLESS STEEL NUTS AND BOLTS. I AM THINKING OF USING A 3/4" THICK WOOD PANEL FOR THE FRONT AND 1/2" FOR CENTER FLOOR. HOLD THE PANELS WITH 1 OR 1 1/2" STAINLESS STEEL SCREWS. OF COURSE THE CARPETING AT THE END. PLEASE LET ME KNOW. CONSIDERING THAT I AM A HEAVY GUY 273 LBS. :fishing: 


















HAD TO CHANGE THE POSITION OF THE BASKET


----------



## PuertoRicoinshore (Sep 2, 2008)

FRONT DECKING. :-k NOT TO PLEASE WITH THE END RESULT. WILL SEE IN THE LONG RUN . HAD TO WORK THE SMALL DETAILS ON THE DECKING SO IT LOOKS BETTER.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 2, 2008)

looks good you are doing a good job =D>


----------



## ben2go (Sep 2, 2008)

Coming along nicely.Good werk.


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 2, 2008)

> I AM THINKING OF USING A 3/4" THICK WOOD PANEL FOR THE FRONT AND 1/2" FOR CENTER FLOOR. HOLD THE PANELS WITH 1 OR 1 1/2" STAINLESS STEEL SCREWS. OF COURSE THE CARPETING AT THE END. PLEASE LET ME KNOW. CONSIDERING THAT I AM A HEAVY GUY 273 LBS



I wouldn't use less than 3/4", especially since you're a large man.
Boat is coming along & looks great!

ST


----------



## PuertoRicoinshore (Sep 2, 2008)

I ENDED USING 5/8" TREADED WOOD AND MADE A TEST EN EVERYTHING IS HOLDING GOOD. THE UNDER FRAME HOLDS GREAT. THANKS FOR THE REPLY THIS SITE IS THE BEST. I AM GOING TO MAKE A BIG STICKER FOR ONE OF THE SIDES WITH WEB ADRESS. I PLAN ON HAVING EVERYTHING FINISH BY THIS WEEKEND. I HAD TO BUY A NEW PROPELLER TO DO THE FIRST TEST ON WATER.


----------



## TOTONKA (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice boat, clever trolling motor bracket.


----------



## PuertoRicoinshore (Sep 8, 2008)

WELL I AM BASICALLY DONE. ALREADY CARPET DE CENTER DECK AND DID ALL THE WIRING,I HAVE THE NEW PROPELLER. SO THIS SATURDAY IS THE FIRST STABILITY TEST AND RUNNING TEST AND OFFCOURSE FISHING FOR SNOOK AND TARPON. PICS COMING SOON.


----------



## PuertoRicoinshore (Sep 15, 2008)

\/ :fishing: WHEN FISHING ON SATURDAY. EVERYTHING WORK GREATH. THE ONLY PROBLEM IS THAT THE BOTTOM STILL LEAKS.
PICS.

BOAT






















PRIVATE BOAT RAMP





FISHING
LADYFISH (15) ALL SIZES




PARGO (1) BIGGEST ONE I EVER CAUGHT. FOR KNOW.




TARPON (3)
9LBS




10.30LBS




14LBS









ANY MORE IDEAS WELCOME. STILL HAVE TO WORK IN THE SMALL DETAILS AN BUY A NEW FISHFINDER.


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice catchin', and the rig looks great! Thanks for posting the pics! Is "Yesimar" the boats name?


----------



## Anchor Chain (Sep 15, 2008)

Boat turned out nice [sorry about the leak  ]
Nice catches.


----------



## PuertoRicoinshore (Sep 15, 2008)

YES, THE BOAT IS REGISTER WITH MY OLDEST DAUGTHER NAME. AT LEAST HERE IN PUERTO RICO THE BOAT NO MATTER THE SIZE HAVE TO BE REGISTER WITH THE NUMBER AND A NAME.


----------



## Pinball (Sep 15, 2008)

I really don't think you need a fish finder after catching those fish. You seem to be doing quite well without one! Nice job on the boat. Thanks for the pix!


----------



## Zum (Sep 15, 2008)

Glad to see you got out on the water.
Great pictures and nice fish.
Do you eat any of them?


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 15, 2008)

=D> the boat turned out nice great pictures and fish


----------



## PuertoRicoinshore (Sep 15, 2008)

THANKS FOR ALL THE REPLYS. THIS SITE IS BEST. EVERYTHING I DID TO THE BOAT I LEARNED FROM ALL YOU GUYS SO THANKS AGAIN. I WILL KEEP POSTING PICTURES OF MORE THINGS TO COME, BEACUSE MOD. NEVER END THERE IS ALWAYS SOMETHING BETTER TO DO OR SOMETHING TO UPGRADE. 

NO I DONT EAT ANY. I ONLY DO CATCH AND RELEASE. IS ALL ABOUT THE SPORT AND THE CONSERVATION FOR THE FUTURE. :fishing2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 15, 2008)

Great mods and even better fish! You sue can catch some nice ones


----------



## PuertoRicoinshore (Sep 16, 2008)

I HAVE TWO SEAT THAT I BOUGTH FROM WEST MARINE WHEN I FIRST BOUGTH THE BOAT. SO I ONLY NEED THE SEAT BASE PLATE FOR THE FRONT DECK, TO USED WHEN I AM FISHING ALONE. PICS COMING SOON.


----------



## PuertoRicoinshore (Oct 14, 2008)

WELL FINALLY I INSTALL A BRAND NEW AXEL WITH SIZE 8 TIRE AND RHEEM. PICS COMING SOON.


----------



## Cheeseball (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice fish! ...and I love that motor mount. All around great mod!

Hey, but does that black boat get hot in the equatorial sun? I thought of doing mine in black, but my green boat gets hot enough as it is. Also, since you took the seats out, did you put in foam or some other floatation material? If not, you may want to invest in a heavy duty bilge pump.


----------



## PuertoRicoinshore (Oct 16, 2008)

8) HERE IN THE (PUERTO RICO) CARIBEANN SUN COLOR MAKES NO DIFERENCE IS HOT ANY WAYS 8). NO FOAM ANY WHERE AND I DO HAVE A 600 BILGE PUMP BUT I AM GOING TO UPGRADE TO A 800. THANKS FOR THE REPLIE. PICS OF THE NEW AXEL,SEAT BASE, AND STEEL FLEX COMING SOON.

:fishing:


----------



## PuertoRicoinshore (Nov 24, 2008)

HI! AGAIN TO EVERYONE. JUST TO POST THE TWO NEW ADDITIONS ON THE JON. NEW TRAILER AXEL WITH 8" TIRE AND FRONT SEAT BASE AND PEDESTAL SEAT.






NEW




OLD





STILL HAVE TO TAKE CARE OF SOME SMALL DAETAILS.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 24, 2008)

Beware of the man in the Black Boat!


Looks awesome - the rig looks like a stealth fish catching machine


Very nice job


----------



## Jim (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nice! :beer:


----------



## taino_racing (Nov 24, 2008)

ciegalo tono,por aqui siempre hay jueyes-ha,ha,ha pa encima


----------



## PuertoRicoinshore (May 7, 2009)

=D> I AM FINALLY BACK AFTER A COUPLE OF MONTHS INACTIVE OF FISHING AND THE BOAT IT SELF. SINCE DECEMBER 21, 2008 THINGS HAS BEEN CRAZY. MY WIFE GAVE BIRTH 3 MOTHNS EARLY AND MY BABY GIRL WAS IN INTENSIVE CARE UNIT SINCE DECEMBER 21,2008 UNTIL APRIL 19, 2009. BUT FINALLY WE ARE HOME AND MY WIFE AND KID ARE DOING GOOD. I EXPECT TO START FISHING AND DOING SOME MODIFICATIONS (LIVEWELL,ROD HOLDER, FISHFINDER, NEW BATTERIES,AND STEELFLEX FOR THE BOTTOM) BEFORE THE END OF MAY. LAST THING I MADE ON THE BOAT BEFORE EVERYTHING STARTED WAS SOME "SPONSOR DECALS" ( YEAH RIGHT SPONSORS). PICS COMING SOON AND IS GOOD TO BE BACK. 8) (SORRY FOR MY ENGLISH)


----------



## russ010 (May 7, 2009)

Good to have you back man! Was wondering what had happened to ya :beer:


----------



## Brine (May 7, 2009)

PuertoRicoinshore said:


> =D> I AM FINALLY BACK AFTER A COUPLE OF MONTHS INACTIVE OF FISHING AND THE BOAT IT SELF. SINCE DECEMBER 21, 2008 THINGS HAS BEEN CRAZY. MY WIFE GAVE BIRTH 3 MOTHNS EARLY AND MY BABY GIRL WAS IN INTENSIVE CARE UNIT SINCE DECEMBER 21,2008 UNTIL APRIL 19, 2009. BUT FINALLY WE ARE HOME AND MY WIFE AND KID ARE DOING GOOD. I EXPECT TO START FISHING AND DOING SOME MODIFICATIONS (LIVEWELL,ROD HOLDER, FISHFINDER, NEW BATTERIES,AND STEELFLEX FOR THE BOTTOM) BEFORE THE END OF MAY. LAST THING I MADE ON THE BOAT BEFORE EVERYTHING STARTED WAS SOME "SPONSOR DECALS" ( YEAH RIGHT SPONSORS). PICS COMING SOON AND IS GOOD TO BE BACK. 8) (SORRY FOR MY ENGLISH)



English is good. =D> 

YELLING IS BAD. [-X 

Pleasure to meet you. You have a nice looking boat.


----------



## rcgreat (May 7, 2009)

Welcome back dude. Glad things are well with your family. I would be a basket case without my kids. Keep us posted on the boat.


----------



## taino_racing (May 7, 2009)

Boricua, glad to hear everythings fine with the family!!!!waiting for some pics of new mods!!!!!!!!!!! FELICIDADES [-o<  =D>


----------



## Cheeseball (May 7, 2009)

Congratulations on your new little one. =D>


----------

